# HideAway knife questions?



## paskal (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi all, 
Suddenly intrested to this kind of tools. Can anybody tell which is the best. I did some search in the hideawayknife.com got several of them some made from S30V, Titanium and the cheap material. How good this knives? Is it too pricy?


----------



## carrot (Jul 31, 2007)

Many people highly recommend HAKs. They are unique in that you use your two first fingers to grip them, but due to the design they grip very securely. All three steels offered (S30v, Titanium, 440a) are highly rust resistant. Titanium is the only one listed that is rust-proof. Some people have titanium fetishes but in reality titanium is not usually considered as good a blade steel as S30V unless you are looking for extreme corrosion resistance.

If you don't mind sharpening relatively frequently, the HAK Utility (440A) may suit you fine. If you intend for it to be a dedicated self-defense knife, then it is also fine. Otherwise, I would head for the regular HAK if you can afford it.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jul 31, 2007)

paskal said:


> Hi all,
> Suddenly intrested to this kind of tools. Can anybody tell which is the best. I did some search in the hideawayknife.com got several of them some made from S30V, Titanium and the cheap material. How good this knives? Is it too pricy?



What is it you want to use them for? Without knowing that, hard to tell you how good they are for it!

Note that HAK has been having problems lately, as documented in many forums by many disgruntled customers. Supposedly they're under new mangement now, but I would wait a little while to order from them, to confirm the business is back up to snuff.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jul 31, 2007)

Carot said it......All I can add is that properly treated 440A is not as bad as everyone seems...S30V would be about the best choice for blade steel, but of course the price will reflect that...And Ti is not so great of a blade steel...I only owned one Ti blade, but I hated it, won't take or hold an edge...but that was my own personal experience with it, and it was only one knife...So maybe its a biased opinion...


----------



## paskal (Aug 1, 2007)

Joe Talmadge said:


> What is it you want to use them for? Without knowing that, hard to tell you how good they are for it!
> 
> Note that HAK has been having problems lately, as documented in many forums by many disgruntled customers. Supposedly they're under new mangement now, but I would wait a little while to order from them, to confirm the business is back up to snuff.




I only know it's can be used for cutting and self defense tools. Other else may be you can explain here.

I EDC Strider SMF. But it's too bulky for me. Then i think this knives nice to carry and can be hidden under my shirt or jacket. Small size so i think to get one for EDC.

I am experienced with S30V the steel very hard. I do not know about Titanium. Ti on SMF only at the handle. The cheapest is under $70 is it ok


----------



## Bullzaye (Aug 1, 2007)

I EDC a Titanium Hybrid on a chain around my neck everyday. I really don't care for Titanium as a blade material, but it's very lightweight and rust-resistant, so it makes sense for wear next to the skin. I also own 2 of the S30Vs, and I much prefer them, but I only belt carry them, and I don't use them every day. Wish I could, but it's not feasible.
Tim


----------



## jbosman1013 (Aug 1, 2007)

hey, cutlerylover try stropping the ti blade with some micro compound. My friend has a boker ti knife that i could not seem to get an edge on with ceramics but once i used the micro compound it got really sharp.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 2, 2007)

Where are push daggers like those legal to carry in the US?


----------



## CLHC (Aug 2, 2007)

There's the Dash One series by Eric Elson, and then you have the ones built by Micky Yurco.

Enjoy!


----------



## ErickThakrar (Aug 2, 2007)

That's not a push dagger, Vandelay. 
They are pretty much legal anywhere in the US that a fixed blade of that size is legal.


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 2, 2007)

First HAK's are not push daggers - at least the original ones weren't - I haven't looked at them lately. A dagger is double edged - HAK's have a single edge. They are simply very small fixed blades. I own one and have built several myself in Titanium. But when I asked the owner of the HAK biz about posting a pic of my HAK I was told no - even though I had no intention to sell it AND it was considerably different from hers. I had added a special option to it and was told that would be one of the options they were going to build in the future and it was already under way. A year later I still had not seen one like mine from them. The ones I made were from 1/4" thick 6AL4V Titanium and have a bottle opener incorporated into them. 
I do feel for what you get they are a bit overpriced except they are all made to exact sizes SO it depends on how you look at it. The one I bought had some quality control problems but nothing major. I do think they have potential as a last ditch defense if you really get into a skirmish. And if that's your intention for it than I'd say the cheapest - 440 blade will be fine but if you want to use it a lot for cutting then S30V or if you plan on wearing it non-stop but not cutting much than the Titanium would be good if price is not an issue.


----------



## cutlerylover (Aug 2, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> A dagger is double edged - HAK's have a single edge. quote]
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/dagger
> 
> Doesn't have to be double edged by definition...but most are, lol...:shrug:


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 3, 2007)

paskal said:


> I only know it's can be used for cutting and self defense tools. Other else may be you can explain here.
> 
> I EDC Strider SMF. But it's too bulky for me. Then i think this knives nice to carry and can be hidden under my shirt or jacket. Small size so i think to get one for EDC.
> 
> I am experienced with S30V the steel very hard. I do not know about Titanium. Ti on SMF only at the handle. The cheapest is under $70 is it ok



Paskal,

First, I'll repeat the advice that the HAK business has had bad problems, and I would strongly recommend waiting a few months to see if those have resolved, before risking sending in your money.

For self defense, for me the HAK is too small to serve as my primary, plus I find it a bit iffy to get my fingers into the capsule under a stress draw. For me, fine for a backup SD role, but I wouldn't carry the HAK as primary.

For EDC/utility, the HAK has become one of my favorite knives. I always reach for it when I know I'll be cutting a lot of things. For example, this past week I broke down 15 or so boxes for recycling day. Once I put the HAK on my fingers, I can cut with it, then when I want to turn the box around or pick up a new box, I simply open my hand and do it. The HAK stays on fingers, so when I need to cut again, I simply close my hands again. This abolutely beats the hell out of constantly putting the knife down and then picking it up again. I love it for this role.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 4, 2007)

Check out some of the knives by SAR, Spencer Alan Reiter.

http://www.sarknives.com/index.html


----------



## cyberspyder (Aug 11, 2007)

My recommendation would be an Emerson La Griffe...



> Okay here is the deal.
> Just spent several hours on the phone with FS.
> 
> This note is in no way an attempt to make you feel a certain way, it is simply where we are currently standing with FS.
> ...



(from USN: http://www.usualsuspect.net/forums/showthread.php?t=221577)

Brendan


----------



## SAR (Nov 6, 2007)

CHC said:


> Check out some of the knives by SAR, Spencer Alan Reiter.
> 
> http://www.sarknives.com/index.html



Not sure who you are but thanks for the recomendation, I recently added a new design that may be of interest.

Thanks again
Spencer


----------

